# Needs Help! 89 Sentra w/ CHECK ENGINE lit



## SENTRA-89s (Jul 21, 2002)

CONFIGURATION:
1989 Nissan Sentra (plain)
2 door
4-Speed
Registered California
SMOG TEST TYPE I
New Spark Plugs & wires, motor oils, oil filter, smoke treatment oils, premium gasoline all ready for the test.

I took my '89 sentra to 2 Smog station. The first station failed me by saying that the RPM idle speed is too high, Check Engine lit's on, etc., and it cost me $29 bucks for nothing! The second station I went to, saying that the CHECK ENGINE (orange lit indicator) is on and not suppose to after the engine started. He charges me $25..and offerred me if he fix the problem it will be another $75 dollars (after taxes it's $108.25). So I agreed, he unable to made the Check Engine lit disappear but he able to passed me (I think this is a fraud). I think I been RIPPED off! Anyways, I just want to able to registered my Sentra. All of this cost me about $150 plus another $42 to register with DMV.

Because now I'm thinking to take the speed odometer panel off and unscrewed the light behind that indicator, but then I suppose it's illegal. I think it's an Old Engine so the lit will on either ways And it has NOTHING to DO with the SMOG.

Does anyone have a suggestion how to fix this CHECK ENGINE indicator so it will be disappear? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

you can check and clear the codes yourself. Just need a


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

i didnt even know our cars had that light lol ...


man its just a stupid light that the manufacture has installed for you to take it to them so they can do tune ups and shit ....

take the damn thing out if there is somthing wrong with your engine who needs a damn light to tell anyways lol ...


youll be fine and yes i think that is a fraud and you should check into that. also buy yourself a tach check the idle speed yourself
if it matches up then dude dicked you over. SUE SUE SUE that stupid state code crap lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> *i didnt even know our cars had that light lol ...
> 
> 
> man its just a stupid light that the manufacture has installed for you to take it to them so they can do tune ups and shit ....
> ...


thats what I thought when mine came on. It was on for a week or so then I hit a speed bump and it went off.... BUT THEN: 2 days after muh motor blew. *at least it whent when it was in muh driveway


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

really and the car never showed any signs that somthing was different?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The check engine light is for monitering the emissions control systems. If it is on, most likely your car will not pass emissions. It could just be a faulty O2 sensor, so check your codes and fix it.


----------

